# WWE Money in the Bank 2022 Discussion Thread



## Chelsea

July 2 at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Paradise, Nevada


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541798594898001925

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541578864077463552


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm all here for Bianca vs. Rhea, regardless of who wins. I imagine we could get Roman vs. Riddle on this show as well and along with the Ladder matches, that sounds good so far to me.


----------



## Chris22

I'm pretty excited for Rhea/Bianca, I also thought that we'd get this feud over the summer. I think MITB is a bit early though. I think Bianca will somehow win at MITB and then they'll have another match at SummerSlam which is where Rhea potentially wins the championship. I'm also looking forward to Ronda/Natalya too, I think it'll be a good match and a nice defense for Ronda.


----------



## Frost99

This years MITB so far......


----------



## Jbardo37

MITB is such a tired concept.


----------



## Dolorian

Well sadly Rhea is injured so now Bianca will be facing Carmella instead. Main thing I am looking forward to is if Becky gets added and wins the match.


----------



## troyag93




----------



## La Parka

this card is TOILET WATER


----------



## Mutant God

Mens: McIntyre (cashes at the Castle)
Womens: Lacey (cashes it on RAW's July 4th)


----------



## Trivette

Sami Zayn uses the briefcase to protect Roman for the rest of the year.


----------



## Chris22

I'm looking forward to MITB, honestly the card looks good to me. I genuinely get excited for all the PPV's though lol! I can't see any titles changing hands obviously but I just hope we don't predictable MITB winners. Becky, Seth & Drew don't need the case.
I think I'm really looking forward to it because I'm not able to watch SummerSlam & Clash At The Castle live, I'll have to watch them a couple days late as I'm on holiday both days they are on. I've also been meal prepping and eating clean the past month (since HIAC) so I'm gonna get some nice drinks and some Chinese takeaway which I'm really looking forward to as well lol!


----------



## bmack086

There was a time where they would really stack the MITB cards. This basically just has the MITB matches.


----------



## American_Nightmare

If it were up to me, the ref takes a bump in the tag title match and then Lesnar shows up throwing the Usos around, thus costing them the titles


----------



## Oracle

Only matches i have any interest in are the ladder matches and Theory vs Lashley


----------



## Klive Iverson

So Cena wins MITB and challenges Theory for the US Championship at Summerslam?


----------



## Adapting

Logan Paul money in the bank winner. Book it.


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing

Hopefully OMOS will win the Money in the Bank briefacse.


----------



## Stellar

Usually the winner of the Women's MITB case cashes it in successfully pretty quick. With Rousey and Bianca being the champs I have a feeling that this will be the year that whoever wins it will hang on to it for awhile. At least I hope so because that's more interesting than cashing it in 2 hours after winning it and I can't imagine Rousey getting cashed in on successfully.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chelsea said:


> July 2 at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Paradise, Nevada
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541798594898001925
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541578864077463552


Don't know if I'm even going to bother watching this or not, got a cookout tomorrow and gonna go watch fireworks, definitely wasn't a smart idea having a PPV during a holiday weekend


----------



## AJstylesLad

Zayn would be funny to see him win


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This card is boring as shit and no AJ Styles? Fuck a kite.


----------



## AJstylesLad

Catalanotto said:


> This card is boring as shit and no AJ Styles? Fuck a kite.


they need to do something with him, Miz and maybe Logan Paul now.


----------



## troyag93

Any way they have Cody pull a Brock Lesnar? Before Cody had surgery he talked about becoming MITB. Have Cody steal the briefcase, then he can go away for a couple months to recover. Have him cash in when he does return in the Fall.


----------



## Chris22

troyag93 said:


> Any way they have Cody pull a Brock Lesnar? Before Cody had surgery he talked about becoming MITB. Have Cody steal the briefcase, then he can go away for a couple months to recover. Have him cash in when he does return in the Fall.


I really hope they don't. Cody is another guy that certainly doesn't need MITB.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Wow this line up sucks. Only interested in the mens MITB


----------



## TMTT

FrankieDs316 said:


> Wow this line up sucks. Only interested in the mens MITB


Yes, no Cody, Roman, Lesnar, Edge or AJ Styles. Going to watch it anyway.


----------



## troyag93

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543029260612317184


----------



## TMTT

troyag93 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543029260612317184


Is she a pornstar now?


----------



## Mutant God

TMTT said:


> Is she a pornstar now?


Better gimmick then some of the other wrestlers lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mutant God said:


> Better gimmick then some of the other wrestlers lol


Bring back Ivory


----------



## Insanityward88

troyag93 said:


> Any way they have Cody pull a Brock Lesnar? Before Cody had surgery he talked about becoming MITB. Have Cody steal the briefcase, then he can go away for a couple months to recover. Have him cash in when he does return in the Fall.


No cody is number 30 at rumble and winning


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Bring back Ivory


As a GM or to manage someone?


----------



## Dolorian

Predictions:


*Bianca vs. Carmella* - Bianca, Carmella is just a filler opponent here
*Men's MITB *- Rollins, it sets him up to cash in successfully and become the one Cody beats for the title
*Women's MITB *- Becky, the story writes itself and she would be fantastic with the MITB case
*Ronda vs. Natalya * - Ronda isn't dropping that title any time soon let alone to Nattie
*The Usos vs. The Street Profits* - I'm going with the Usos here
*Theory vs. Bobby Lashley* - Lashley, he needs the win more

Not the most exciting card but will be watching, mainly interested in seeing Becky hopefully win the MITB match.


----------



## Mutant God

I'm thinking Lashley wins by DQ and McMahon's Theory keeps the title


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mutant God said:


> As a GM or to manage someone?


Either. The RTC gimmick would be what Gacy should have been.


----------



## TMTT

Mutant God said:


> I'm thinking Lashley wins by DQ and McMahon's Theory keeps the title


Have to be, Lashley can't lose straight up. Riddle should win MITB, Rollins doesn't need to win.


----------



## the_hound

the arena is empty oooooof


----------



## Insanityward88

Bianca beats Carmela easily 
Mitb bro is winning 
Bliss WMitb
Profits with help from lesnar
Rhonda wins but baylee jumps her
Cena cost theory


----------



## troyag93

Please don’t waste our time like last year with Nikki Cross and Big E. Give it to somebody serious. All I ask from this PPV.


----------



## ThirdMan

Assuming the ladder matches deliver, this is probably gonna be one of those shows that doesn't look that special on paper, but is quite satisfying in terms of overall ring work. Hopefully they get creative in the Women's MitB match, because Nattie and Tamina (who aren't in it this year) continually put the brakes on any momentum last year's match started to develop.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

WWE editing signs again


----------



## Chris22

The MITB matches could have some surprises but the title matches all seem very predictable but hopefully it ends up being a pretty decent to solid show.


----------



## TMTT

the_hound said:


> the arena is empty oooooof


It is "sold out".


----------



## Adapting




----------



## the_hound

horny time


----------



## Dolorian

The Bex


----------



## Adapting

Liv makes my balls feel good.


----------



## Mainboy

Being in the UK, I hope these Saturday night ppv's are here to stay for the future.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Tits.


----------



## TMTT

Nothing Finer said:


> Tits.


Racks.


----------



## La Parka

WWE desperatly needs Jim Johnson or even CFO back at this point.

These themes SUCK


----------



## Piehound

I kinda miss the tank and helmet Shotzi had..


----------



## Dolorian

That new Lacy theme...uff


----------



## Adapting

Nothing Finer said:


> Tits.





TMTT said:


> Racks.


----------



## Rockymin

Saving the best for last, woohoo!! Alexa!!!🥰


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Nothing Finer

That 3D shit looks so bad.


----------



## Adapting

La Parka said:


> WWE desperatly needs Jim Johnson or even CFO back at this point.
> 
> These themes SUCK


They're so shit. This is getting bad.


----------



## Dolorian

Nothing Finer said:


> That 3D shit looks so bad.


Yeah it looks so cartoonish it just cheapens the entrances..


----------



## TMTT

Hopefully this doesn't suck.


----------



## Dolorian

Not sure what's up with Alexa's new theme either...uff.


----------



## Blonde

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it looks so cartoonish it just cheapens the entrances..


Why were they even bigger than ever...can't they get the memo.


----------



## Dolorian

Rhhodes said:


> Why were they even bigger than ever...can't they get the memo.


Yeah they are making them even bigger now, it is quite bad.


----------



## Rockymin

Asuka grabbed the wrong ladder. It's one of the small ones lol


----------



## Oracle

delete


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Just once, I'd like to see them troll us, and have someone grab the case at the first attempt.


----------



## Adapting

Oracle said:


> delete


She's being big strong ladder lady


----------



## Oracle

This is not good


----------



## Dolorian

Raquel is doing...something...but it is not making sense.


----------



## the_hound

shotzi with a coffin drop from the top of the ladder through another ladder


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Pink camo is as useful as a solar powered torch


----------



## troyag93

Some pretty good spots so far


----------



## La Parka

Evans looks like someone stuffed a cupcake right onto her head.


----------



## P Thriller

What an absolute botch fest...


----------



## Oracle

This is clunky as shit


----------



## TMTT

P Thriller said:


> What an absolute botch fest...





Oracle said:


> This is clunky as shit


This is lacking good workers.


----------



## Blonde

I think Raquel is injured for real from a Shotzi botch earlier...


----------



## keithf40

I missed the first five minutes. Did Vince come out? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

Vegas is unamerican.

DISGUSTING


----------



## the_hound




----------



## keithf40

La Parka said:


> Vegas is unamerican.
> 
> DISGUSTING


Lacey is acting as a heel 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

how did Enzo let all of that go

what a foolish man.


----------



## the_hound

omfg


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Get Bayley or Charlotte out there to do a Brock. Just for the heat.


----------



## Adapting

Bro Raquel could have grabbed that case 3 times over but she was staring at nothing.


----------



## Dolorian

Oh


----------



## Oracle

Shotzi is a fucking liability in there


----------



## troyag93

That looked bad


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> Bro Raquel could have grabbed that case 3 times over but she was staring at nothing.


Liv had 10 minutes too


----------



## Dolorian

Shotzi is not very safe


----------



## troyag93

Get a new ladder! It’s all bent and shit


----------



## La Parka

Oracle said:


> Shotzi is a fucking liability in there


If Nia Jax and her happened to be in the same ladder match, its very possible that nobody would survive and we'd have our first tie.


----------



## Araragi

Shotzi may never see TV time again after this match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Shotzi is crazy. She's been throwing herself at nothing since NXT.


----------



## Oracle

They are pushing Raquel hard in this match


----------



## Blonde

Tbh Shotzi was sandbagging like crazy on Friday that I half expected them to pull her from this match


----------



## Adapting

Can someone fucking improvise and get a new ladder for the briefcase...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Submissions should be when the others grab a ladder lol


----------



## the_hound

this is fucking nuts


----------



## Piehound

ouch - hard landing for Becky there


----------



## the_hound

shotsi is ripped open


----------



## La Parka

Shotzi busted open.


----------



## troyag93

Becky going to win!


----------



## Dolorian

Damn Shotzi is messed up


----------



## Dolorian

troyag93 said:


> Becky going to win!


I suspect Liv will


----------



## Chris22

Liv Morgan won!!!! Fuck Becky Lynch!


----------



## Chelsea

HOLY SHIT Liv won!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Holy shit. I'm shocked.


----------



## Blonde

Becky and Liv were the MVPs of this match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Didn't expect that.


----------



## the_hound

holy fuck liv done it


----------



## Oracle

Damn surprise winner for sure


----------



## keithf40

Liv sucks

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93

Dolorian said:


> I suspect Liv will


I’m good with this win too.


----------



## Rockymin

LIV FUCKIN MORGAN!!! Fuck you Becky!!!


----------



## keithf40

Oracle said:


> Damn surprise winner for sure


Was the betting favorite 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde

Chelsea said:


> HOLY SHIT Liv won!!!


Now people will stop bitching about Becky "OMG SHE'S ON THE POSTER, SHE'S WINNING, THEY TOTALLY SPOIL THEIR RESULTS, WAH" or nah?


----------



## La Parka

Liv is a solid choice for a winner.


----------



## P Thriller

Liv was holding back tears during her entrance so I assumed she would win


----------



## ThirdMan

Good for Liv. Judging from the crowd response, it would've been a disaster if Lacey had won, unless they planned to instantly turn her heel, as she was the only one in the match who got heavy boos.

Very fun match. Way better than last year's.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I'm glad they didn't do the spot where they are all on ladders, and someone climbs on someone to get the case.


----------



## Trophies

Hey Liv won MITB...look at that. Good for her.


----------



## Araragi

Shotzi was talking all that shit about AEW she might need to start working on her apology.


----------



## Chris22

Are people really that shocked that Liv won? I'm not.


----------



## Dolorian

P Thriller said:


> Liv was holding back tears during her entrance so I assumed she would win


Yeah she was quite excited during her entrance so I suspected that meant she would be winning.


----------



## P Thriller

I like Liv. Good to see her win. But that was easily the worst MITB women's match of all time


----------



## FrankieDs316

Exactly what I predicted


----------



## Mainboy

Would rather see Liv get a shot than a few others.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Broken Becky Lynch


----------



## Oracle

Chris22 said:


> Are people really that shocked that Liv won? I'm not.


Yes she was one that I thought had no chance


----------



## Adapting

Thank god it was Liv honestly


----------



## RainmakerV2

Happy for Liv. That's a cool moment for her.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

#AnyoneButBecky


----------



## rich110991

Well that was stressful to watch.


----------



## TMTT

Crazy Becky new gimmick.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Making garbage Liv the MITB LOL


----------



## Chris22

Catalanotto said:


> #AnyoneButBecky


THIS lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Trophies said:


> Hey Liv won MITB...look at that. Good for her.


Liv sucks


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## wwetna1

Edge, Charlotte, Brock, and Roman all in the summerslam video


----------



## La Parka

I remember when people said WWE was out of touch when they had Kid Rock perform at WrestleMania 25. 

Imagine if you told them they'd be using his song for a PPV more than a decade later!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Very happy for Liv.


----------



## Insanityward88

So liv isn’t cashing in anytime soon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Oh my God, Liv Morgan won something important 😳







*


----------



## Chris22

Insanityward88 said:


> So liv isn’t cashing in anytime soon.


Yeah, I think she'll hold onto it for a while.


----------



## wwetna1

Rhhodes said:


> Tbh Shotzi was sandbagging like crazy on Friday that I half expected them to pull her from this match


She’s not sandbagging. She’s just awful. I mean I don’t think she was getting in over Aliyah tbh but Aliyah got pulled with an injury form their qualifier


----------



## FrankieDs316

wwetna1 said:


> Edge, Charlotte, Brock, and Roman all in the summerslam video


Makes sense they are all there


----------



## Jersey

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Oh my God, Liv Morgan won something important 😳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don’t do that 😆🤣😂


----------



## wwetna1

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, I think she'll hold onto it for a while.


Yeah I think she will hold it for a while too. Hell I wouldn’t be shocked if she does the RVD name her time and place thing and go for it with everyone expecting her to lose


----------



## the_hound

http://imgur.com/RFllVhT


----------



## ThirdMan

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, I think she'll hold onto it for a while.


As she should. We haven't had a women actually carry the briefcase for an extended period since Carmella, in 2018.


----------



## Blonde

wwetna1 said:


> She’s not sandbagging. She’s just awful. I mean I don’t think she was getting in over Aliyah tbh but Aliyah got pulled with an injury form their qualifier


Aaliyah is 10x worse honestly.


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> As she should. We haven't had a women actually carry the briefcase for an extended period since Carmella, in 2018.


I honestly think Carmella was the best MITB winner for the women. She played the angle perfect


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543388475742949379

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543389480543035395

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543390878580019201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543391985708552192


----------



## wwetna1

Rhhodes said:


> Aaliyah is 10x worse honestly.


Aliyah has been better than her in the ring to me on the main roster. I mean Shotzi lost me when she stunk it up with Charlotte and Sasha both


----------



## Adapting

You already know some fuckery is gonna happen during this match.


----------



## Blonde

ThirdMan said:


> As she should. We haven't had a women actually carry the briefcase for an extended period since Carmella, in 2018.


I'd rather she turn heel and cash in on Belair because there's always a risk of her cashing in on Botchlette and getting a 1 month burial run ala Nikki ASH.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## TMTT

They are really filling time with these videos.


----------



## Dolorian

the_hound said:


> http://imgur.com/RFllVhT


Shotzi was a mess in this match.


----------



## Chris22

Theory!


----------



## keithf40

Why is Cena popping up on my screen the entire time? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

I dont want Theory to lose but dont really know how he doesn't


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Chris22

I don't know why but I'm beginning to like Shotzi more and more. She's a mess and honestly I'm here for it lol!


----------



## SAMCRO

Champions should never come out first, why the fuck did that become a thing? Makes the champion seem less important than who they're facing.


----------



## TMTT

Oracle said:


> I dont want Theory to lose but dont really know how he doesn't


He hits Lashley with a golden egg behind the referees back.


----------



## Trivette

Dolorian said:


> Shotzi was a mess in this match.


Indeed. At least two botches and then smashed her own skull on the ladder. Feel bad for the girl but damn she looked green out there tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dolorian said:


> Shotzi was a mess in this match.


----------



## keithf40

Chris22 said:


> I don't know why but I'm beginning to like Shotzi more and more. She's a mess and honestly I'm here for it lol!


Big tits

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93

Adapting said:


> You already know some fuckery is gonna happen during this match.


I can dream right


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> I honestly think Carmella was the best MITB winner for the women. She played the angle perfect


She played the angle fine, but unfortunately, most of her matches when she was champion were very weak, even when in there with very talented women.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LETS GO THEORY


THE FUTURE


----------



## Jersey

The Legit Lioness said:


> View attachment 126819


History has made, shedding virtual tears.


----------



## troyag93

keithf40 said:


> Big tits
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Lol , our boy Chris don’t care for the tits


----------



## Dolorian

Catalanotto said:


> LETS GO THEORY
> 
> 
> THE FUTURE


He sure has potential, we'll see over time if the theory eventually turns into practice.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Botchy Lashley


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lashley this match’s Shotzi.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bring out Waller


----------



## troyag93

Austin Theory is a pretty big guy. Doesn’t look undersized next to Bobby Lashley


----------



## Araragi

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## the_hound

shotzi always works wreckless that's her indy gimmick


----------



## ThirdMan

Crowd's been really hot tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araragi said:


>


At least she survived NXT I guess


----------



## Dolorian

Just waiting for the main event now.


----------



## Trophies

Araragi said:


>


Lmao what is happening here


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

the_hound said:


> shotzi always works wreckless that's her indy gimmick


Jeff made a career out of it


----------



## the_hound

MOVE OF THE NIGHT


http://imgur.com/8ooB0Ov


----------



## Chris22

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> At least she survived NXT I guess


She actually made out of NXT and onto the main roster #wrecklessqueen


----------



## Adapting

the_hound said:


> MOVE OF THE NIGHT
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8ooB0Ov


I'd also like to spank dat ass.


----------



## troyag93

Trophies said:


> Lmao what is happening here


Must be fighting little Jimmy


----------



## TMTT

Finish him Lashley!


----------



## ThirdMan

Shotzi actually had some really good matches in NXT (especially with Io Shirai, who's obviously a top-tier worker), but those matches are super-planned-out, beat-for-beat. More so than most main-roster TV matches.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> Shotzi actually had some really good matches in NXT (especially with Io Shirai, who's obviously a top-tier worker), but those matches are super-planned-out, beat-for-beat. More so than most main-roster TV matches.


She would work better with more experienced women like Bayley and Charlotte to guide her. Unfortunately, they have not been around.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Jesus listing to that geek Graves cream his pants over Lashley lifting theory like he's Yokozunas size is pathetic


----------



## Chris22

What?! I wasn't expecting Lashley to win!


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, I got _one _of my predictions right. Heh. Now the Cena-Theory SS match will have more intrigue, as to who wins.


----------



## Oracle

Theory


----------



## TMTT

That jobber tapped out.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

DUMB 

FUCK YOU LASHLEY


----------



## La Parka

the ALMIGHTY


----------



## Adapting

Wow, he won clean. Didn't expect that.


----------



## SAMCRO

Unless Theory is getting moved into the main event scene, this is a terrible decision, he should've had a way longer reign.


----------



## keithf40

Why have Lashley win? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

There it is.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

I haven't been following enough to know much about this Raquel girl so tonight's the first match I've seen her in. I gather she's supposed to be exceptionally strong, but every spot that was setup for her to put a fine point on that, she botched it, and in the end, lost a ladder tug-of-war to the smallest girl in the match, Bliss. I predict Raquel is released in 6 months and will join the trash AEW women's roster.


----------



## Trophies

Theory should've had a longer run...but he'll probably win it back eventually.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Way to build the future there.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> She would work better with more experienced women like Bayley and Charlotte to guide her. Unfortunately, they have not been around.


According to many folks, she really didn't click with Charlotte in their extended match. I thought it was alright, mind you.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Good call. Lashley was way over tonight. Theory will be just fine.


----------



## troyag93

Love Bobby but he shouldn’t of won.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Showstopper said:


> Way to build the future there.


There is always Mace


----------



## Adapting

Love Liv's big forehead, lot of room to bust a nut on.


----------



## Insanityward88

Showstopper said:


> Way to build the future there.


Exactly I thought he was getting pins over Bobby and Cena in b2b ppv. Guess Cena gets Gunther and becomes grandslam then loses to Gunther in UK in September


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Liv has a year to cash in. Has there ever been a female MITB winner that held the case longer than 24 hours? Watch her cash in tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## troyag93

Hopefully the women title match is next. We all need a piss break and get some food.


----------



## Oracle

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Liv has a year to cash in. Has there been a single female MITB winner that held the case longer than 24 hours? Watch her cash in tonight or tomorrow.


She probably goes for Ronda I think Smackdown need it


----------



## TMTT

Too many videos.


----------



## Rockymin

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Liv has a year to cash in. Has there ever been a female MITB winner that held the case longer than 24 hours? Watch her cash in tonight or tomorrow.


Carmella in 2017


----------



## keithf40

Adapting said:


> Love Liv's big forehead, lot of room to bust a nut on.


Rather bust on lacey's tits 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Oracle said:


> She probably goes for Ronda I think Smackdown need it


Maybe after Raquel beats Ronda up


----------



## SAMCRO

troyag93 said:


> Hopefully the women title match is next. We all need a piss break and get some food.


Lol exactly what i was thinking, except i just got back from a jog and need to shower, been waiting for that to come on to go do it.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543393340783198209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543398198340976642


----------



## RainmakerV2

We miss you Rhea.


----------



## Piehound

keithf40 said:


> Rather bust on lacey's tits
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


We shouldn't have to choose...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yippee boring ass trash Carmella.


----------



## Trophies

Please be a squash.


----------



## SAMCRO

Carmella is always the go to filler opponent for a womens title match aint she? She'll be completely irrelevant, never on tv, then bam shes going for the womens title at a big ppv out of nowhere.


----------



## the_hound

beyley is back tonight yassssssssssss


----------



## Hephaesteus

Ok what was shotzi going for here? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543395687072669697


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Adapting

Carmella rn:


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hephaesteus said:


> Ok what was shotzi going for here?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543395687072669697


Jimmy Uso came up with it while drunk. It's called the DUI Driver.


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Liv has a year to cash in. Has there ever been a female MITB winner that held the case longer than 24 hours? Watch her cash in tonight or tomorrow.


Carmella held her case for 287 days.
Alexa held her case for 2 hours and 52 minutes.
Bayley held her case for 1 hour and 25 minutes.
Asuka held her case for 25 days, 1 day recognized by WWE as the match aired on tape delay.
Nikki ASH held her case for 1 day.


----------



## Trophies

What is Corey thinking to do to the Women's belt with Carmella


----------



## Adapting

Bro wtf why is Belair teasing me?! only one leg out instead of the full shorts.


----------



## La Parka

Trophies said:


> What is Corey thinking to do to the Women's belt with Carmella


Everyone wants to be Paige but there’s only one OG


----------



## wwetna1

The best in ring performer for the women just entered The ring and is going to carry Mella like she’s carried every ppv match this year


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Bianca is absolutely annoying I really wish she'd go away


----------



## Oracle

Bianca looks great


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

wwetna1 said:


> The best in ring performer for the women just entered The ring and is going to carry Mella like she’s carried every ppv match this year


Bianca and Carmella both suck


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oracle said:


> Bianca looks great


Not really, she's obnoxious


----------



## SAMCRO

Chris22 said:


> Carmella held her case for 287 days.
> Alexa held her case for 2 hours and 52 minutes.
> Bayley held her case for 1 hour and 25 minutes.
> Asuka held her case for 25 days, 1 day recognized by WWE as the match aired on tape delay.
> Nikki ASH held her case for 1 day.


Lol well yeah the women have always never had the case long, Carmella is the only one.


----------



## keithf40

I know we all make fun of Carmela but we'd all bang her right?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Bianca and Carmella both suck


- an orange Cassidy fan


----------



## wwetna1

I miss looking at Zelina lol


----------



## keithf40

wwetna1 said:


> I miss looking at Zelina lol


Me too

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

La Parka said:


> - an orange Cassidy fan


Orange Cassidy is an actual star


----------



## SAMCRO

keithf40 said:


> I know we all make fun of Carmela but we'd all bang her right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I mean yeah but she'd be low on my pick if i had the option of any woman in the WWE.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

keithf40 said:


> I know we all make fun of Carmela but we'd all bang her right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


And make Graves do commentary during it


----------



## wwetna1

I always wonder when they will have Graves cheat for her


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> And make Graves do commentary during it


😂😂 now that’s some John Morrison shit


----------



## keithf40

SAMCRO said:


> I mean yeah but she'd be low on my pick if i had the option of any woman in the WWE.


Um I'm pretty sure you do 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

wtf is mella wearing?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> I always wonder when they will have Graves cheat for her


He is cleared. Probably end up fighting McAfee at some point.


----------



## Adapting

wwetna1 said:


> 😂😂 now that’s some John Morrison shit


----------



## Hephaesteus

keithf40 said:


> I know we all make fun of Carmela but we'd all bang her right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


thats all you sir


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

Carmella is fuckin hot. Put the belt on her, fuck, why not.


----------



## keithf40

Hephaesteus said:


> wtf is mella wearing?


Not much 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> 😂😂 now that’s some John Morrison shit


They may take our wives....


----------



## the_hound

Hephaesteus said:


> wtf is mella wearing?


that would be clothes


----------



## Lady Eastwood

keithf40 said:


> I know we all make fun of Carmela but we'd all bang her right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


i guess if you like more masculine women’s faces and monkey ears, sure.


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He is cleared. Probably end up fighting McAfee at some point.


Would be good if he could still work like he did in nxt


----------



## troyag93

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Orange Cassidy is an actual star


Nice low tier comedy guy. Star? Come on man lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cash in Liv lol


----------



## Oracle

Liv cash in?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

troyag93 said:


> Nice low tier comedy guy. Star? Come on man lol


How's it comedy? He's a draw


----------



## troyag93

Nooooo please don’t do a cash in!?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oracle said:


> Liv cash in?


Liv is unbearable


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol and there it is, this filler feud will go on for another month......


----------



## Rockymin

Haha! Good for Carmella!


----------



## Oracle

Lol why have her attack after that match


----------



## Jersey

Don’t come out Liv


----------



## wwetna1

troyag93 said:


> Nooooo please don’t do a cash in!?


Bianca would kill Liv in this spot lol


----------



## Adapting

Did they try to tease a cash in? cheeky cunts.


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> i guess if you like more masculine women’s faces and monkey ears, sure.


I admit you're hotter but still

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

They really extending Bianca/Carmella to SummerSlam?


----------



## wwetna1

We just found out the main event or one of the hour openers of raw tomorrow lol … Mella vs Bianca


----------



## Dolorian

Chris22 said:


> They really extending Bianca/Carmella to SummerSlam?


Doubt it, probably just another match on RAW.


----------



## Adapting

wwetna1 said:


> We just found out the main event or one of the hour openers of raw tomorrow lol … Mella vs Bianca


You mean 2 days from now because today is Saturday lol.


----------



## wwetna1

Chris22 said:


> They really extending Bianca/Carmella to SummerSlam?


I think it’s just a raw match tbh. 

And it’s so fucking weird to see WWE use impact themes. They used the impact intro for the Riddle video. Now the ticket video they used the BFG theme


----------



## the_hound

http://imgur.com/TPxkT7B


----------



## Rockymin

I guess Lawler will be showing up at SummerSlam, huh?


----------



## Insanityward88

SAMCRO said:


> Lol and there it is, this filler feud will go on for another month......


Yeah it’s why Sasha went home. Ripley and Mella get feed to Bianca and Rhonda over summer


----------



## Adapting

Logan Paul training???? 

It's over. Superstar.


----------



## wwetna1

Adapting said:


> You mean 2 days from now because today is Saturday lol.


Shit them and impact threw me off. MITB was on Saturday. Against All Odds ran Friday


----------



## Chris22

Dolorian said:


> Doubt it, probably just another match on RAW.


Hopefully Rhea is good to go for SummerSlam then.


----------



## SAMCRO

Logan Paul can be something special if he really dedicates himself to training and improving, dude had a hell of a performance after only 2 days of training, imagine a year of training.


----------



## Araragi

Logan Paul was born to be a heel wrestler.


----------



## TMTT

Logan Paul is a natural heel.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

Boo. Carmella, the hotter one, should've won.


----------



## troyag93

They’re really going to try to make Logan a Face? This will fail.


----------



## keithf40

Cringe spot here Alexa

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

wwetna1 said:


> Shit them and impact threw me off. MITB was on Saturday. Against All Odds ran Friday


I watched Against All Odds earlier today, it was a pretty good show.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Alexa Bliss is awful, make this doll crap end


----------



## Oracle

What the hell was that?


----------



## SAMCRO

Did we really need a segment of Alexa having a conversation with a doll? what was the point of that?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> I think it’s just a raw match tbh.
> 
> And it’s so fucking weird to see WWE use impact themes. They used the impact intro for the Riddle video. Now the ticket video they used the BFG theme


Probably one of the ex TNA producers in the company. Always suspected that Abyss had some say in the Ezekiel/Elias stuff.


----------



## the_hound

Oracle said:


> What the hell was that?


it's called punting merch


----------



## Adapting

THIS FUCKING DOLL BRO


----------



## TMTT

Oracle said:


> What the hell was that?


We need that random ass video between matches.


----------



## La Parka

we the ones


----------



## wwetna1

Chris22 said:


> I watched Against All Odds earlier today, it was a pretty good show.


Yeah Moose and Sami was good. Tasha kinda was scary since Grace dropped her on her head. But no doubt about it, impact has been killing it on ppv for the past year


----------



## SAMCRO

Love how The Usos are jobbers on tv, literally lose every match, then on ppv with the titles on the line they always win.


----------



## FriedTofu

Champions coming out first...?


----------



## Adapting

Fresh match up Usos vs Street Profits... haven't seen his 20 times already.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> THIS FUCKING DOLL BRO











Baby from Nirvana album cover suing WWE over getting "punted by Snitsky"


Child stardom rarely turns out well for the child stars, and nobody exemplifies this more than Spencer Jacobs, who achieved fame early in life by appearing on the album cover of Nirvana’s genre-defining album Nevermind, and then getting punted into the 27th row of an arena by WWE wrestler...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## TMTT

FriedTofu said:


> Champions coming out first...?


Promo time


----------



## American_Nightmare

Brock costing The Usos seems like a possibility


----------



## Trivette

DUI brothers time


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Time to go check out the Alexa thread after that awful segment.


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Probably one of the ex TNA producers in the company. Always suspected that Abyss had some say in the Ezekiel/Elias stuff.


I guess that makes sense with Borash, Abyss, and Petey Williams


----------



## wwetna1

Whenever the profits go in the crowd they lose. See their nxt match with wale entrance


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Time to go check out the Alexa thread after that awful segment.


They exploded on their Lily Dolls already.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> I guess that makes sense with Borash, Abyss, and Petey Williams


Ziek is a version of the Joseph Park/Abyss storyline.


----------



## La Parka

Catalanotto said:


> Time to go check out the Alexa thread after that awful segment.


The Alexa thread is always a trip.

most dangerous drug going


----------



## Chan Hung

Adapting said:


> THIS FUCKING DOLL BRO


I loved how there were massive boo's to that obvious that insider commercial for the fucking WWE credit card


----------



## FriedTofu

Point on the doll where you want to touch Alexa.


----------



## keithf40

FriedTofu said:


> Point on the doll where you want to touch Alexa.


Everywhere 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Chan Hung said:


> I loved how there were massive boo's to that obvious that insider commercial for the fucking WWE credit card


i noticed that too lmfaoooo


----------



## Araragi

That credit card commercial lel. Vince is absolutely shameless


----------



## Hephaesteus

did they just get alexa booed for doing that shitty ass commercial?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Show needs more GOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNTAH


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Point on the doll where you want to touch Alexa.


----------



## keithf40

Hephaesteus said:


> did they just get alexa booed for doing that shitty ass commercial?


I asked my friend at the show and he said yes

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

I will never get how they make them lose every single match … but activate plot armor when they team up


----------



## wwetna1

Ford sure has been hitting the gym though. I can easily see him him getting a run.


----------



## Oracle

Crowd care more about a commentator than this boring match says it all.


----------



## keithf40

wwetna1 said:


> Ford sure has been hitting the gym though. I can easily see him him getting a run.


Angelo pinned she Ford turns on him 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

http://imgur.com/K6TOwyE


----------



## Araragi

Tez bulking up for the singles run.


----------



## Trophies

Remember when Montez Ford was poisoned by Zelina lol Bianca beat that ass.


----------



## Adapting

Oracle said:


> Crowd care more about a commentator than this boring match says it all.


Because they've seen this match about 30 times.


----------



## wwetna1

Oracle said:


> Crowd care more about a commentator than this boring match says it all.


Considering he’s on the table throwing up 1s during the match. He did the same thing at a smackdown taping recently


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Uso's will probably be out later, helping Zayn.


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


>


I don't think Alexa has that part...


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543403692354744320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543403260039536642

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543405637144559617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542930386992263168


----------



## RainmakerV2

This where the Profits finally break up? Once they lose here like..what else is there for them to do?


----------



## Dolorian

Catalanotto said:


> Time to go check out the Alexa thread after that awful segment.


Thread has been blowing up since the MITB match


----------



## troyag93

WWE couldn’t just give us 30 minutes of the men MITB match?


----------



## TMTT

Every other match on the card except the MITB matches could easily be on RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## Chan Hung

Adapting said:


> Fresh match up Usos vs Street Profits... haven't seen his 20 times already.


Same old shit with these 2. I could care less. This matchup fucking blows. End this shit please WWE


----------



## keithf40

TMTT said:


> Every other match on the card except the MITB matches could easily be on RAW.


Truth


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93

RainmakerV2 said:


> This where the Profits finally break up? Once they lose here like..what else is there for them to do?


They could bowl and play basketball with the Viking raiders. Something fresh like that


----------



## Hephaesteus

please let natalya vs ronda be the main event


----------



## Oracle

RainmakerV2 said:


> This where the Profits finally break up? Once they lose here like..what else is there for them to do?


They need to keep as many tag teams together as possible granted its rematch after rematch but still.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


>


While wearing this


----------



## La Parka

This match is a banger, they’ve never done a match like this!

can’t wait for the rematch at summerslam.


----------



## Adapting

La Parka said:


> This match is a banger, they’ve never done a match like this!
> 
> can’t wait for the rematch at summerslam.


TAnd the RAW rematch. 😭


----------



## keithf40

Is Alexa the number one cum maker on here? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

I hate the pop up neck breaker never winning for Jey … it’s a perfect inverted RKO ffs


----------



## La Parka

Adapting said:


> TAnd the RAW rematch. 😭


I just hope they find a way to get it on smackdown as well.


----------



## Art Vandaley

If this was AEW half the people in the thread would be vehemently arguing that this is the best possible ever tag title match and its only been repeated so many times because it's so good.


----------



## wwetna1

Roman drive by was a nice touch but the damn angle didn’t do it Justice


----------



## Chris22

"This is when The Uso's are at their most dangerous, when they're intoxicated behind the wheel of a car" -Corey Graves


----------



## troyag93

keithf40 said:


> Is Alexa the number one cum maker on here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Maryse


----------



## Lady Eastwood

TMTT said:


> Every other match on the card except the MITB matches could easily be on RAW or Smackdown.


I thought your username was TMNT after teenage mutant ninja turtles. I took a second look and I’m a little sad now.


----------



## wwetna1

Art Vandaley said:


> If this was AEW half the people in the thread would be vehemently arguing that this is the best possible ever tag title match and its only been repeated so many times because it was so good.


If this was AEW, they would be spamming superkicks and not selling anything which is what the profits have did all match perfectly. And the usos would reply on flips over knowing to look at the crowd and play off the moments


I really prefer AEW singles matches to their tag matches which make no sense


----------



## FriedTofu

Just a weird pacing for a tag match. So many resting spots.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Art Vandaley said:


> If this was AEW half the people in the thread would be vehemently arguing that this is the best possible ever tag title match and its only been repeated so many times because it's so good.


If this was a Bucks match, there would be no tag rules lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> This match is a banger, they’ve never done a match like this!
> 
> can’t wait for the rematch at summerslam.


I thought Cody vs Seth was redundant, i forgot about this matchup. Course at least Cody vs Seth had a better story than Usos vs Profits


----------



## TMTT

Catalanotto said:


> I thought your username was TMNT after teenage mutant ninja turtles. I took a second look and I’m a little sad now.


TMT was reserved, so I went with that. Not really a fan of TMNT.


----------



## Adapting

La Parka said:


> I just hope they find a way to get it on smackdown as well.


They're taking their talents to NXT.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Usos are actually terrible


----------



## La Parka

there’s no damn way the crowds going wild for this.

no damn way.


----------



## Chan Hung

Art Vandaley said:


> If this was AEW half the people in the thread would be vehemently arguing that this is the best possible ever tag title match and its only been repeated so many times because it's so good.


Probably lots of "this is awesome" replies


----------



## Chan Hung

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Usos are actually terrible


This is boring as shit.


----------



## American_Nightmare

RainmakerV2 said:


> This where the Profits finally break up? Once they lose here like..what else is there for them to do?


I'm expecting a Brock run in leading to the Profits winning


----------



## wwetna1

Roman go choke the shit out of Graves lol


----------



## troyag93

This match is still on? Been 20 minutes. WWE move on man.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well that was a wasted hot tag. He went to tag him in while the USOS were outside where you couldn't even see them lol


----------



## Chan Hung

troyag93 said:


> This match is still on? Been 20 minutes. WWE move on man.


I agree. After this are we seeing another WWE credit card commercial?


----------



## keithf40

Chan Hung said:


> I agree. After this are we seeing another WWE credit card commercial?


Yes Liv is gonna swipe the card down beckys ass Crack 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

http://imgur.com/hjyzxje


----------



## wwetna1

And like clockwork … usos tag clinic gets this is awesome chants on ppv


----------



## the_hound

iwc basement dwellers are about to vent in 3-2-1


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just end this, we know who the winners are gonna be.


----------



## FriedTofu

Wtf that should be the finisher.


----------



## Oracle

Somehow they have gotten the crowd in to this meaningless match


----------



## wwetna1

keithf40 said:


> Yes Liv is gonna swipe the card down beckys ass Crack
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


would pay to see it


----------



## Adapting

the_hound said:


> http://imgur.com/hjyzxje


----------



## Dolorian

Oh, this match still going?


----------



## toontownman

I don't know what the smoke is but the profits got it tonight. Montez looks massive and Dawkins looks good! Shame Usos are still on another level.. main event Usos are still for real. Just like Roman. No decent challengers.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

the_hound said:


> http://imgur.com/hjyzxje


----------



## Chan Hung

Green Shirt guy is about to turn heel if this shit doesnt end soon. I guess they wanted to have one match go as long as the usual AEW match.


----------



## keithf40

We're sold out here in Las Vegas, in the venue we had to move to after not being able to sell out the original venue

LOL Michael Cole


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

This is going into AEW territory now where this shit needs to end badly


----------



## FriedTofu

Oracle said:


> Somehow they have gotten the crowd in to this meaningless match


I would be too if I'm in the crowd. Always a sucker for the pace increasing gradually from start to finish.


----------



## Oracle

This is going way to long


----------



## keithf40

FriedTofu said:


> I would be too if I'm in the crowd. Always a sucker for the pace increasing gradually from start to finish.


Plus you spent money 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

AEW and WWE are starting to make me think Vince McMahon might be onto something with his hate for tag team wrestling.


----------



## epfou1

Big moves mean nothing in WWE


----------



## Chan Hung

I cant believe these guys chanting this is awesome


----------



## wwetna1

Oracle said:


> Somehow they have gotten the crowd in to this meaningless match


Usos do this every ppv match be it new day, profits, Mysterios … they are a clinic of pacing, near falls, taunts, and crowd interaction


----------



## Chan Hung

epfou1 said:


> Big moves mean nothing in WWE


It doesn't mean anything in AEW either, sadly. They get up moments after a piledriver on concrete.


----------



## SAMCRO

Is Ford on roids? feels like a month ago he was a string bean, now suddenly he's jacked.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is fantastic. Ford is so talented


----------



## Chan Hung

Why is this fucking match going on so damn long.


----------



## Adapting

Chan Hung said:


> I cant believe these guys chanting this is awesome


They must have gave out some free t shirts or maybe some lily dolls. 🤣


----------



## keithf40

SAMCRO said:


> Is Ford on roids? feels like a month ago he was a string bean, now suddenly he's jacked.


Finally got embarrasses his wife is bigger than him 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dolorian said:


> Oh, this match still going?


This match is dope


----------



## Trophies

Chan Hung said:


> This is going into AEW territory now where this shit needs to end badly


Ha I was just thinking this.


----------



## keithf40

I know we've seen this and don't care but the match is actually good

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

The tag-team match is stealing the show so far bruhs


----------



## SAMCRO

Come on we know Usos are winning, lets get it over with....


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This match is fantastic. Ford is so talented


It will be most fantastic when it's over.


----------



## troyag93

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This match is dope


I liked their 176th match better. This 233 match isn’t too shabby.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

If you can't see star written all over Montez idk what to tell you lol


----------



## Chan Hung

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!! Good now send Geek Profits home packing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Match of the night so far


----------



## Art Vandaley

Finally, picked up a bit towards the end, but seen this match too many times and it went too long.


----------



## FriedTofu

I still hate they gave the 3D to the Usos. They didn't need it. It was like giving the sharpshooter to the Rock. Meh.


----------



## Insanityward88

Really need this super uso push to die


----------



## Trivette

Same old shit.


----------



## SAMCRO




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!! Good now send Geek Profits home packing.


Terrible take, Ford is a star


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay now it is time to have that dude turn on his partner Ford.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Boring Natalya and Ronda up next, I’m guessing. Piss break.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Catalanotto said:


> Boring Natalya and Ronda up next, I’m guessing. Piss break.


Yea i'm taking a break while those clowns are on


----------



## La Parka

Chan Hung said:


> Okay now it is time to have that dude turn on his partner Ford.


orrrrrrrrrrrrr.... they could tease a rematch!!!!


----------



## Oracle

Nice another match between them for the 6544342 time at summer slam


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Was Jimmy drunk with that pin?


----------



## keithf40

Shoulder up, rematch time 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Jimmy literally pulled his shoulder off the mat


----------



## Trophies

Lol that's always a pin tho


----------



## Rockymin

Oh, shoulder was up. USOs didn't really win.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Props to both teams. Beautiful match. But…. We the ones!!!!


----------



## troyag93

Nooooo his shoulder wasn’t pinned. You fuckers were joking about seeing this again or Raw. Well here we go.


----------



## Adapting

@La Parka bro, we were just joking about the rematch...

look what we did...


----------



## Dolorian

Catalanotto said:


> Boring Natalya and Ronda up next, I’m guessing. Piss break.


Oh, I had completely forgotten about the match and was thinking the main event was next.


----------



## Chris22

So this is the feud they are extending?....


----------



## the_hound

i must be in bizarro land, reddit it loved it while the usual suspects on WF crapped on it.
iwc


----------



## Blonde

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Was Jimmy drunk with that pin?


Probably preparing to drive home.


----------



## ThirdMan

Though I wish the Usos would stop doing these unnecessarily-extended heat segments, that definitely picked up in a big way in the second half. Weird that they keep pinning (even if his shoulder was technically up) Montez, though, if he's the one of the Profits they intend to eventually push in singles action.


----------



## La Parka

Adapting said:


> @La Parka bro, we were just joking about the rematch...
> 
> look what we did...


Match on Raw gets thrown out

match on NXT gets called a DQ

and finally match on smackdown gets a double countout.

leading to a fantastic SUMMERSLAM CLASSIC


----------



## Chan Hung

keithf40 said:


> Shoulder up, rematch time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yep, at Summerslam. Lets go for 100!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That was tag team match of the year.*


----------



## SAMCRO

the_hound said:


> i must be in bizarro land, reddit it loved it while the usual suspects crapped on it.
> iwc


Its just been seen a thousand times, it wasn't a bad match, but when its the 102256 time you've seen these guy's wrestle its not very appealing even if its a good in ring match.


----------



## toontownman

Probably the Profits best showing. Not sure who ends the run. Just like Roman they have painted themselves in a corner with no credible challengers. Creeds maybe?

Oh, hang on.. I guess Profits get a rematch at Summerslam lol 🙄 no doubt they win just for the usos to win them back a few weeks later.


----------



## troyag93

Catalanotto said:


> Boring Natalya and Ronda up next, I’m guessing. Piss break.


I forgot about that match. I thought the mens match was next? 😭


----------



## Dolorian

troyag93 said:


> I forgot about that match. I thought the mens match was next? 😭


Same


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So much for Uso's vs New Day once in a lifetime. It's probably going to be something like Drew and Sheamus teaming to beat them.


----------



## keithf40

@Catalanotto can I take you to Applebee's? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

i never know if somethings a vignette or a shitty ad.


----------



## the_hound

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS BRAY


----------



## Adapting

WAS THAT BRAY???


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy shit was that Bray????


----------



## SAMCRO

Whoa wtf was that vignette? a new wrestler debuting? Been a long time since they've used mysterious vignettes to bring someone in.


----------



## Rockymin

What the hell was that? Bray returning?


----------



## Trophies

Creepy vignette...who could it be?!


----------



## toontownman

OMG Hes back...

BRAY STEVESON

He's here.


----------



## Chris22

Who was that?! I'm intrigued.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Evil Gable Steveson? Wtf was that


----------



## Art Vandaley

I figured that was judgement day, but would be awesome if Bray.


----------



## FriedTofu

I feel like that is the supernatural Judgement Day shit.


----------



## troyag93

@Chelsea your boy is back


----------



## Dolorian

Intriguing vignette, wonder who it is.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Gable Steveson got the Mordecai gimmick?  

Or did someone like Corbin steal Kurt's medal?


----------



## Chris22

Surely it can't be Bray? I thought he's moved onto other things.


----------



## toontownman

It was Gable Steveson. Olympic medal hung up several times.


----------



## SAMCRO

Natalya's nose looks like its been melted and froze back all fucked up.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

PISS BREAK OF THE CENTURY BYGAWD MAGEL


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Chris22 said:


> Surely it can't be Bray? I thought he's moved onto other things.


i saw the other day he copywrited or whatever Wyatt6, if that was for him, did not expect him to resign.


----------



## La Parka

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Gable Steveson got the Mordecai gimmick?
> 
> Or did someone like Corbin steal Kurt's medal?


Jason Jordan returns!


----------



## Adapting

SAMCRO said:


> Natalya's nose looks like its been melted and wasn't put back right.


Her sister is so much hotter.


----------



## TMTT

Should have brought Brett with her.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

La Parka said:


> Jason Jordan returns!


----------



## wwetna1

Setting Natalya up to follow the other womens match, the tag match, and before the mens mitb 😂🤣


----------



## Adapting

La Parka said:


> Jason Jordan returns!


----------



## toontownman

Nattie looked 60 with those glasses on. 

Another pointless match. Hopefully they keep this as short as the Bianca/Carmella match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I saw Bray Wyatts fiend boots. It has to be him.


----------



## Araragi

Ronda's promo delivery is WOAT tier.


----------



## SAMCRO

Its a shame this is the only Hart still carrying on the name in wrestling, wish Bret had a son in wrestling cause we deserve better than Natalya.....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Oh God, just stay home and count your money Bray.*


----------



## TMTT

Is Natty using botox?


----------



## Chris22

I really hope we don't get another Charlotte/Ronda match at SummerSlam but we probably will.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Did these assholes just call Ronda a legend? Lmfao just stop.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ronda always looks sexy with that skirt on.


----------



## La Parka

Catalanotto said:


> Did these assholes just call Ronda a legend? Lmfao just stop.


the female piper


----------



## Adapting

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Oh God, just stay home and count your money Bray.*


He's got that ass at home...


----------



## keithf40

SAMCRO said:


> Ronda always looks sexy with that skirt on.


Def wife her up as long she she doesn't deliver any promos in bed 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

did cole just call te title smackdowns biggest title?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543408898572419074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543409664775299072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543410817936379906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543411582964830209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543413410486013957


----------



## Lady Eastwood

La Parka said:


> the female piper


that bitch aint even close, she can go fuck a kite.


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> that bitch aint even close, she can go fuck a kite.


female doink the clown?


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> that bitch aint even close, she can go fuck a kite.


I don't think her husband is Jewish

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Natalya's back must hurt.


----------



## wwetna1

TMTT said:


> Is Natty using botox?


I don’t even know at this point. I laughed at Rousey pointing out her fake tits and face work though


----------



## toontownman

Ronda not 100% after suffering the sharpshooter several weeks ago. Believable.


----------



## Insanityward88

Chris22 said:


> I really hope we don't get another Charlotte/Ronda match at SummerSlam but we probably will.


I think it mella bazler or Ripley instead


----------



## Rockymin

La Parka said:


> the female piper


Ugh, no, just no. She can't even lick Piper's boots.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Would they put the title on Natalya being it is her Uncle's birthday? Surely not?

Right?


----------



## DUSTY 74

And the crowd goes mild …


----------



## keithf40

Rockymin said:


> Ugh, no, just no. She can't even lick Piper's boots.


She can probably lick piper niven

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

they just couldnt be assed to pretend she was a legit threat to ronda


----------



## wwetna1

I really hope Bayley is ready to return. If he isn’t I would take Charlotte or a Bella or anyone but Natalya


----------



## FriedTofu

How is Natalya still so bad at timing? Running into the middle of the ropes lol


----------



## Chris22

Natalya doing her best but Ronda ain't that good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

ripcitydisciple said:


> Would they put the title on Natalya being it is her Uncle's birthday? Surely not?
> 
> Right?


Because she has tig ol bitties


----------



## toontownman

Can we have a post match Bayley beat down on Ronda PLEASE.

I guess unlikely we Carmella did that earlier.

Almost given up hope Bayley is coming back lol


----------



## Hephaesteus

brett said keep my name out of your mouth natalya


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Twitter is saying the vignette is Gable Stevenson and not Bray Wyatt.*


----------



## Obese Turtle

So, that clip featured gold medals, a license plate that said Latino Heat, & what looked like Bubba Ray Dudley's glasses.... idk wtf


----------



## keithf40

Hephaesteus said:


> brett said keep my name out of your mouth natalya


Keep my name out but not everything 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Twitter is saying the vignette is Gable Stevenson and not Bray Wyatt.*


Some mentioned in the thread that it is him due to the medals the showed.


----------



## Insanityward88

toontownman said:


> Can we have a post match Bayley beat down on Ronda PLEASE.
> 
> I guess unlikely we Carmella did that earlier.
> 
> Almost given up hope Bayley is coming back lol


Nope she is staying home in support of Sasha


----------



## keithf40

Dolorian said:


> Some mentioned in the thread that it is him due to the medals the showed.


Did they also show the arrest papers? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

ripcitydisciple said:


> Would they put the title on Natalya being it is her Uncle's birthday? Surely not?
> 
> Right?


Natalya to win and Liv cash in


----------



## joshprost99

People on Twitter are also saying Edge in regards to who the teaser is for


----------



## the_hound

eddie guerrero's license plate, buh buh rays glasses, the fiends jacket possible glove, sting crow, the house of horrors, jeff hardys dui, purple graps oh and gabes medal or possible kurts medal.

i think its joe fucking gacey


----------



## ripcitydisciple

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Because she has tig ol bitties


Think you meant to reply to someone else.


----------



## joshprost99

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543416279729483776


----------



## DUSTY 74

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Twitter is saying the vignette is Gable Stevenson and not Bray Wyatt.*


I’d lean Edge


----------



## toontownman

You would think Ronda would have learned more and try more than the always sloppy judo throw and arm moves.


----------



## keithf40

joshprost99 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543416279729483776


Veer? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockymin

Roddy Piper must spin in his grave every time Ronda wrestles with his gimmick.


----------



## Adapting

Literally don't care about this match. Bring the men's MITB match.


----------



## Chris22

Natalya should have really won more titles than she has. When the pandemic hit and they were in the performance center, they should have put one of the championships on her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Did Ronda just do the HBK pose while in the Sharpshooter??? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwetna1

A sharpshooter with the HBK pose is goat heel shit lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dolorian said:


> Some mentioned in the thread that it is him due to the medals the showed.


Could also be Lone Wolf Corbin returning, as he retired Kurt. And the video was kind of like a metal theme. But yeah, it's probably Steveson.


----------



## Hephaesteus

lmao. The cameraman wasnt saying anything to be clear


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If that vignette ends up being Gable fucking Steveson, Wow


----------



## keithf40

If Rhonda doesn't win with the arm bar I'll do everyone in here 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

joshprost99 said:


> People on Twitter are also saying Edge in regards to who the teaser is for


that makes sense, he teamed with eddie, he fought with buh buh ray, he had that feud with angle

THE BROOD IS BACK


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Its Krispin Wah


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Oracle said:


> Natalya to win and Liv cash in


I would be okay with that but would rather see Bayley.

That's just me though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Catalanotto said:


> If that vignette ends up being Gable fucking Steveson, Wow


Would make zero sense, why would Gable have a creepy vignette referencing Eddie and The Hardy's?


----------



## Hephaesteus

is natalyas idea of being a heel just telling everybody to shutup?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Catalanotto said:


> If that vignette ends up being Gable fucking Steveson, Wow


I think it would be an interesting choice to give him a dark gimmick, instead of a olympic hero one.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Nattie is truly an embarasment the hart legacy


----------



## FriedTofu

I had negative expectations for this match, but it has been kinda good so far.


----------



## La Parka

NO WAY NATTIE LOST!?


----------



## Blonde

Ronda's best match this year.


----------



## the_hound

i would smash natties backdoors in, serious i would in a heart beat


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

MrMeeseeks said:


> Nattie is truly an embarasment the hart legacy


A bit dramatic


----------



## Rockymin

ripcitydisciple said:


> I would be okay with that but would rather see Bayley.
> 
> That's just me though.


Bayley doesn't have a briefcase with a contract in it, though.


----------



## Chris22

No way!!!!


----------



## wwetna1

Chris22 said:


> Natalya should have really won more titles than she has. When the pandemic hit and they were in the performance center, they should have put one of the championships on her.


Natalya has never been a top chick on any roster she’s been on. 

I mean you had The Bella Twins, Paige, AJ, Melina, Mickie, Laycool all being better than her … she fast forwarded to Becky, Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley, Asuka all coming in better than her and Alexa, Naomi, and Mella out doing her … Lita and Trish did moments of returns … then you moved on to Bianca coming in and Rousey, as well as someone like Liv getting more love than she ever did from fans … if she wasn’t liked she would have been unemployed


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

the_hound said:


> i would smash natties backdoors in, serious i would in a heart beat


I would oil up her big juicy knockers and tit fuck them bad boys


----------



## La Parka

CASH IT IN YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Oracle

LETS GOOO


----------



## Blonde

RIP Liv......


----------



## the_hound

shes fucked up


----------



## toontownman

joshprost99 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543416279729483776


 Good spots. Hope he comes back with a stable to feud with Judgement Day. Ironic if it is Edge that they made it overly supernatural when that is the rumoured reason why he left Judgement Day.


----------



## ThirdMan

Wow. Cool.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

SAMCRO said:


> Would make zero sense, why would Gable have a creepy vignette referencing Eddie and The Hardy's?


Just responding to those saying it’s him. I hope to hell it isn’t.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol what an idiot, would Ronda really be hurt enough for Liv to beat her?


----------



## La Parka

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## toontownman

Long Liv....


----------



## FrankieDs316

Liv Morgan wins!!!!


----------



## Piehound

Holy Crap!


----------



## Oracle

LIVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## keithf40

Mitb is whack when they cash in right away. It's just a match and ruins all suspense. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

she did it omfg


----------



## Mainboy

Scenes


----------



## SAMCRO

WTF?! Seriously?


----------



## FriedTofu

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS

But a kick to the knee to pin is so lame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Chris22

This quick though?!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

saldasldjasldjasdljasdljasldjDLJSDL SJDKSLADJ sldjs;ldjsldjdsljsldjaldj asljdAKDLJ 

FUCK OUTTA HERE RONDA!!!


----------



## Rockymin

Holy shit!!!! Liv!!! YES!!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ok Vince, pack it up, pack it in, this shit is stupid.


----------



## Trophies

Lol what the fuck.

Huge for Liv.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

A fucking hug? Really? lol


----------



## TMTT

Lame finish, but nice for her.


----------



## Serpico Jones

WTF?


----------



## Chris22

Is Ronda just gone then?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Rockymin said:


> Bayley doesn't have a briefcase with a contract in it, though.


She could still attack Ronda. Don't need a briefcase for that.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Who saw that coming?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

MrMeeseeks said:


> Nattie is truly an embarasment the hart legacy


She's won more world championships and probably held more world records than you so.


----------



## Trophies

Missed opportunity to turn Ronda heel.


----------



## Mainboy

Now Charlotte is gonna come back and beat Liv isn’t she.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Good for Liv!


----------



## keithf40

No way you lose and hug she needs to leave the company now 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

They seriously took the belt off Ronda right before Summerslam? I love Liv but shes not a Summerslam womens title match level wrestler imo.


----------



## Adapting

LETS GO LIV. LETS CELEBRATE.

Show that forehead for papa.


----------



## Oracle

SAMCRO said:


> They seriously took the belt off Ronda right before Summerslam? I love Liv but shes not a Summerslam womens title match level wrestler imo.


Ronda isn't either


----------



## Blonde

Chris22 said:


> Is Ronda just gone then?


Yep, I'm guessing Ronda's done already.


----------



## Hephaesteus

so the only three people to beat ronda is charlie becky and liv?


----------



## Chris22

I only thought Liv was gonna hold on to it for a while?! I was not expecting a cash-in tonight!


----------



## FrankieDs316

Chris22 said:


> Is Ronda just gone then?


No she's under contract until WM39


----------



## Dolorian

Quite unexpected, happy for Liv but they really don't do anything long term with the women MITB holder.

I don't expect Liv will hold it for long tho.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ronda just got screwed outta her title in bullshit fashion and hugs the person who took it? ok then.....


----------



## Araragi

Probably too much to ask for Ronda to be gone forever after this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn, she's going to be up against Raquel, Charlotte and Bayley though lol.


----------



## ThirdMan

Trophies said:


> Missed opportunity to turn Ronda heel.


That will come. She's gonna brutalize the scrappy underdog in the next few months.

Anyways, I'm now almost certain that Seth is winning MitB, because they've done away with the women's MitB on the RAW side, and seemingly moved it to SD.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Liv beating the female Lesnar was a legit surprise


----------



## Trophies

Adapting said:


> LETS GO LIV. LETS CELEBRATE.
> 
> Show that forehead for papa.


It's a celebration at Adapting's place.


----------



## Nothing Finer

I don't fucking get that. Why is Rousey acting like she was beaten fair and square? Morgan cashed in on an injured opponent. By all rights this should be a Liv Morgan heel turn.

I assume this is to set up a Ronda heel turn by beating her absolutely senseless in revenge.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Yes Liv, go Liv, good for you.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

She fuckin did it


----------



## FrankieDs316

LOL Ronda is under contract until WM39. Its obvs gonna be Ronda vs Liv at sumemrslam


----------



## Dolorian

Rhhodes said:


> Yep, I'm guessing Ronda's done already.


Her mind/heart just have not been in it during this run.


----------



## keithf40

You think Vince has a random scenario generator and just runs it sometime and goes with it?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Watch Ronda & Shayna win the Women's Tag Team tournament.


----------



## SAMCRO

And yet again a female can't hold the MITB case longer than 24 hours.....Seriously why? why they always gotta rush these women cashing in?


----------



## Adapting

Trophies said:


> It's a celebration at Adapting's place.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Ronda just got screwed outta her title in bullshit fashion and hugs the person who took it? ok then.....


She mouthed well played 

So it’s a case of I see her coming back as the heel she wanted to be at the rumble to fans cheered her


----------



## Araragi

All just for Charlotte to come back and get the belt back yawn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I like it.















*


----------



## keithf40

SAMCRO said:


> And yet again a female can't hold the MITB case longer than 24 hours.....Seriously why? why they always gotta rush these women cashing in?


Gotta have the cash in before they accuse Vince of misconduct. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Nothing Finer said:


> I assume this is to set up a Ronda heel turn by beating her absolutely senseless in revenge.


That is probably it and with her current story I wouldn't be surprised if the goal is to have Becky turn face to go up against Ronda at Mania.


----------



## wwetna1

FrankieDs316 said:


> LOL Ronda is under contract until WM39. Its obvs gonna be Ronda vs Liv at sumemrslam


With Liv taking a Dreamer level ass whooping probably


----------



## ThirdMan

I think Ronda will still stick around until next year's Mania, but only be used for bigger events.


----------



## Rockymin

keithf40 said:


> You think Vince has a random scenario generator and just runs it sometime and goes with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Probably an app. lol


----------



## Trophies

Araragi said:


> All just for Charlotte to come back and get the belt back yawn.


Yeah same thing happened with Nikki. Just for Charlotte to beat the shit outta her.


----------



## Insanityward88

FrankieDs316 said:


> LOL Ronda is under contract until WM39. Its obvs gonna be Ronda vs Liv at sumemrslam


No Ronda will take the summer off she wasn’t traveling and staying away from here family


----------



## Nothing Finer

Dolorian said:


> That is probably it and with her current story I wouldn't be surprised if the goal is to have Becky turn face to go up against Ronda at Mania.


Yeah, I'd be amazed if that's not it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Oracle said:


> Ronda isn't either


i would pick Ronda over Liv, though.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Dolorian said:


> That is probably it and with her current story I wouldn't be surprised if the goal is to have Becky turn face to go up against Ronda at Mania.


Ronda Becky Mania 39 was always the endgame in Rousey’s return

limited dates may have played into tonight’s call


----------



## American_Nightmare

Well what do you do with Charlotte now?


----------



## keithf40

Cole just broke kayfabe

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Araragi said:


> All just for Charlotte to come back and get the belt back yawn.


Or hopefully


----------



## the_hound

edge, gacey and ? in the new brood


----------



## wwetna1

Nothing Finer said:


> I don't fucking get that. Why is Rousey acting like she was beaten fair and square? Morgan cashed in on an injured opponent. By all rights this should be a Liv Morgan heel turn.
> 
> I assume this is to set up a Ronda heel turn by beating her absolutely senseless in revenge.


Being fair to Liv, this isn’t Big E cashing in even. 

Liv went through a ladder match earlier tonight. Rousey wasn’t knocked out either, she saw her coming and Liv didn’t cheap shot her or anything pre match like other cash ins. They teased it with Bianca in the same position after actually being attacked post match and Liv didn’t pull the card. She got a Rousey who saw her coming.


----------



## Chris22

American_Nightmare said:


> Well what do you do with Charlotte now?


Tell her to stay at home, hopefully.


----------



## Rockymin

You know, I just realized that I really like Liv's entrance music.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Insanityward88 said:


> No Ronda will take the summer off she wasn’t traveling and staying away from here family


Ronda is not missing one of WWE biggest shows


----------



## keithf40

Rhonda and Charlotte topless cooking at home 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

the_hound said:


> edge, gacey and ? in the new brood


They teased Dominic joining JD. Edge, Steveson and Dom?


----------



## wwetna1

FrankieDs316 said:


> Ronda is not missing one of WWE biggest shows


She’s literally in the advertisement with Brock, Roman, Charlotte, Edge, AJ, Bianca, The Usos, Miz, and Rey


----------



## Oracle

"The final chapter in this masterpiece" 

LOL


----------



## FrankieDs316

They are calling Reigns vs Lesnar was summer slam the last time ever. I sure hope so.


----------



## FriedTofu

Stop telling us this is the last time between those two.


----------



## Adapting

Am I suppose to believe this is the last time we will see Brock vs Reigns? my ass.


----------



## wwetna1

They really should have been using stuff like Hell in a Cell, cages, TLC, LMS for Brock/Roman


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Alright, here we go.


----------



## toontownman

Got to be Riddle and an attempted cash after the summerslam main event.

Probably due a heel win though?


----------



## wwetna1

Adapting said:


> Am I suppose to believe this is the last time we will see Brock vs Reigns? my ass.


I’m still wondering why is riddle in the match when he’s not able to challenge Roman for the title


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That was my main event. Y'all have fun.







*


----------



## keithf40

wwetna1 said:


> I’m still wondering why is riddle in the match when he’s not able to challenge Roman for the title


WWE having logic? Hahahahahagaga

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

FriedTofu said:


> Stop telling us this is the last time between those two.


It's actually borderline abusive at this point.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hey Randy


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

The psychology is so lacking in WWE.

In kayfabe, Liv just came out and won the title like a weasel after Ronda fought her ass off and was walking on one leg. Imagine someone did anything like this to you in real life? At your job? At your sport you play? In a poker game? You would prob fuck that person up. And here is Ronda hugging her. To me, this devalues the title. Like Ronda doesn't care that she just effectively got screwed. She's happy for the person who took it from her.

Just one of the many reasons I don't watch this product much anymore.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That was my main event. Y'all have fun.
> View attachment 126831
> *


No, don't leave.


----------



## Piehound

Rollins find one of Flair's old robes?


----------



## keithf40

Muskoka ******* said:


> The psychology is so lacking in WWE.
> 
> In kayfabe, Liv just came out and won the title like a weasel after Ronda fought her ass off and was walking on one leg. Imagine someone did anything like this to you in real life? At your job? At your sport you play? In a poker game? You would prob fuck that person up. And here is Ronda hugging her. To me, this devalues the title. Like Ronda doesn't care that she just effectively got screwed. She's happy for the person who took it from her.
> 
> Just one of the many reasons I don't want this product much anymore.


Truth

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

My heart wants Riddle to win but my heads telling me Rollins.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Happy for Liv but she's the definition of "transitional champion". I don't expect this reign to last for more than 2 months.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543418686639333379

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543419044677705729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543419584551714817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543420106935615488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543421035130884096


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Hey Randy


----------



## Nothing Finer

wwetna1 said:


> Being fair to Liv, this isn’t Big E cashing in even.
> 
> Liv went through a ladder match earlier tonight. Rousey wasn’t knocked out either, she saw her coming and Liv didn’t cheap shot her or anything pre match like other cash ins. They teased it with Bianca in the same position after actually being attacked post match and Liv didn’t pull the card. She got a Rousey who saw her coming.


Cashing in on someone who has just had a match is heelish, IDGAF if there's a beatdown or not. Rousey had just had a gruelling match in which she'd sustained an injury, Morgan targeted the injury.


----------



## keithf40

FrankieDs316 said:


> My heart wants Riddle to win but my heads telling me Rollins.


My dong is saying Drew

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

Bro Riddle should just hop on Omos shoulders and grab the briefcase.


----------



## keithf40

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543418686639333379
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543419044677705729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543419584551714817
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543420106935615488
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543421035130884096


Don't remember her rack being that nice 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It’s natural to be hard for Drew.


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> It’s natural to be hard for Drew.


8=============D

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

keithf40 said:


> WWE having logic? Hahahahahagaga
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


😂 I’m still giving them credit though for not doing Usos vs New Day since the last match they had with the stipulation that New Day could never challenge them again during their reign


----------



## American_Nightmare

Muskoka ******* said:


> The psychology is so lacking in WWE.
> 
> In kayfabe, Liv just came out and won the title like a weasel after Ronda fought her ass off and was walking on one leg. Imagine someone did anything like this to you in real life? At your job? At your sport you play? In a poker game? You would prob fuck that person up. And here is Ronda hugging her. To me, this devalues the title. Like Ronda doesn't care that she just effectively got screwed. She's happy for the person who took it from her.
> 
> Just one of the many reasons I don't watch this product much anymore.


I think you just predicted the next Cornette rant


----------



## Chris22

Catalanotto said:


> It’s natural to be hard for Drew.


Big slab of Scottish meat.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Catalanotto said:


> It’s natural to be hard for Drew.


Just say you wanna get dicked down by Randy


----------



## wwetna1

Ham and Egger said:


> Happy for Liv but she's the definition of "transitional champion". I don't expect this reign to last for more than 2 months.


That’s probably true, and it’s okay. 

I fully get why she looked like she was so fucking happy in her MITB entrance though. They told her you get the case and title tonight


----------



## iarwain

I went from rooting for Ronda to beat Natalya (for whatever reason), to rooting for Liz to beat her in the blink of an eye.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> Bro Riddle should just hop on Omos shoulders and grab the briefcase.


Team Hightower


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I want either Biscuit Zayn or Seth Rollins to win this one.


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> I’m still wondering why is riddle in the match when he’s not able to challenge Roman for the title


🤷Maybe so he can give it to Rannnnnndy


----------



## keithf40

Now only if Liv gets me tonight

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

That's dedication by Sheamu's buddies to gear up for 5 seconds of screen time.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Catalanotto said:


> Hey Randy












Cheer up Buttercup


----------



## Adapting

DUSTY 74 said:


> 🤷Maybe so he can give it to Rannnnnndy


Oh shit, you're a genius.


----------



## keithf40

Adapting said:


> Oh shit, you're a genius.


How long is randy out for 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

keithf40 said:


> How long is randy out for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


No clue, but it's been too long already.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Brock?


----------



## the_hound

HOLY FUCKKKKKKK


----------



## Chris22

Theory's in the MITB match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Oh, never mind lol.


----------



## Oracle

YES!!!!!


----------



## the_hound

AHAHAHAHA he's getting the push


----------



## Oracle

Theory can legit win this this would make him a legit star


----------



## toontownman

Nothing Finer said:


> Cashing in on someone who has just had a match is heelish, IDGAF if there's a beatdown or not. Rousey had just had a gruelling match in which she'd sustained an injury, Morgan targeted the injury.


Honestly. People are acting like the Money in the bank is a secret and cashing in is a shock lol.

This hasn't been badass Ronda in this run, she has been full face. Not really surprised about the hug thing and giving Liv her moment. After all Ronda is a leader and it's a bunch of cupcakes and hand jobs in the women's dressing room. I'm sure she will want the title back come smackdown.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Theory!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg! Yes! Theory lost the US title to get the MITB!


----------



## Rockymin

Yep, Mr McMahon is all over this.


----------



## Adapting

Theory is the JOKER. 

Well... I found the winner.


----------



## Trophies

"PUT HIM IN THE MATCH DAMMIT!!"


----------



## wwetna1

Muskoka ******* said:


> The psychology is so lacking in WWE.
> 
> In kayfabe, Liv just came out and won the title like a weasel after Ronda fought her ass off and was walking on one leg. Imagine someone did anything like this to you in real life? At your job? At your sport you play? In a poker game? You would prob fuck that person up. And here is Ronda hugging her. To me, this devalues the title. Like Ronda doesn't care that she just effectively got screwed. She's happy for the person who took it from her.
> 
> Just one of the many reasons I don't watch this product much anymore.


She mouthed to her well played. 

The baddest woman on the planet saw it coming and got out smarted. She hugged her and said well played knowing she’s owed a rematch. So yeah I get you saying she should be pissed, but Liv in logic let her see it coming. 

They teased it earlier tonight with Bianca. She got attacked after the match and Liv didn’t do her that when she was down. 

I mean I get taking advantage of someone post match is heel shit though no matter what. I Liv also just spent her night being bounced off ladders too


----------



## keithf40

Theory wins and challenges for us title

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

A-town down motherfuckers


----------



## Lady Eastwood

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Just say you wanna get dicked down by Randy


I thought that was common knowledge?


----------



## La Parka

Omos doesn't even need a ladder.


----------



## AliFrazier100

They wouldn't add Theory at the last minute if he wasn't winning.


----------



## toontownman

Theory is going... to... the... moon!

Until he gets Sanga as a bodyguard next week lol.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

The youngest Money In The Bank winner in HISTORY


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> I thought that was common knowledge?


Do you give randy full access?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanityward88

Rockymin said:


> Yep, Mr McMahon is all over this.


Should have added him late like lesnar not at the beginning of the match


----------



## Trophies

I like Omos' Nigerian colors on his attire.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

There's still a fucking sword in the corner lol. Grab it Theory!


----------



## FriedTofu

LMAO SAMI IS HIDING FROM OMOS


----------



## the_hound

LOL sami hiding


----------



## La Parka

FriedTofu said:


> LMAO SAMI IS HIDING FROM OMOS


him turning sideways, was the best spot of the night.


----------



## toontownman

Zayn is gold as usual.


----------



## Rockymin

I want Braun Strowman to come back and fight Omos


----------



## wwetna1

toontownman said:


> Honestly. People are acting like the Money in the bank is a secret and cashing in is a shock lol.
> 
> This hasn't been badass Ronda in this run, she has been full face. Not really surprised about the hug thing and giving Liv her moment. After all Ronda is a leader and it's a bunch of cupcakes and hand jobs in the women's dressing room. I'm sure she will want the title back come smackdown.


Rousey even said she had to be a face and good because the fans cheered her at the rumble and neither her nor Vince was expecting that and she agreed to return a heel. 

I expect her to take a pound of flesh from Liv


----------



## Serpico Jones

Drew McIntyre looks exactly like the book description of Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## wwetna1

To me it’s not logical that they wouldn’t have MVP or the Brutes out there if you’re Sheamus or Omos


----------



## DUSTY 74

Funny spot lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Drew and Sheamus are going to team aren't they?


----------



## keithf40

Jeez cole get your shit straight 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

keithf40 said:


> Do you give randy full access?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


100%

no space the viper hasn’t explored.


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> 100%
> 
> no space the viper hasn’t explored.


Brb

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Next year they may want to invest in a tag MITB contract. I mean logically the best way to knock off the usos and add to the story is a contract for them too after you have placed such importance in the belts


----------



## Stellar

So Corbin wins a battle royal that didn't have any reward.. and Theory gets inserted in to the MITB match after losing earlier in the night. Both are heels. If I were Corbin I would be going straight to Vince. lol


----------



## Insanityward88

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Drew and Sheamus are going to team aren't they?


Need more tag teams since uso are probably going to beat the profits and then no more title shots for then like new day


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Insanityward88 said:


> Need more tag teams since uso are probably going to beat the profits and then no more title shots for then like new day


Especially face ones. Butch and Ridge to turn on Sheamus.


----------



## SAMCRO

At some point is Madcap ever gonna get some non generic gear? ffs looks generic as hell, get a logo or your name on there or something.


----------



## Hephaesteus

theory has to win now doesnt he?


----------



## keithf40

SAMCRO said:


> At some point is Madcap ever gonna get some non generic gear? ffs looks generic as hell.


Create a player 1

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

big show spot


----------



## Oracle

Omos buried alive


----------



## FriedTofu

Sheamus and Drew seem to be hazing the new guys Omos and Theory in this match.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Climb, Climb Biscuit Zayn Climb


----------



## Adapting

Omos in about 5 mins.


----------



## Chan Hung

I want to see all the ladders pop up and fly when OMOS gets up!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This PPV has been awful


----------



## Lady Eastwood

RIP Sami


----------



## the_hound

sami is dead


----------



## Dolorian

Madcap took an aeon to climb that ladder.


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Rough spot on Sami.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hephaesteus said:


> theory has to win now doesnt he?


Looks like it. Him or Seth


----------



## Chan Hung

Sami's dead.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This PPV has been awful


Shut the hell up, you don't know what your talking about.


----------



## Rockymin

Dolorian said:


> Madcap took an aeon to climb that ladder.


I know, they never sell these ladder matches well at all.


----------



## Dolorian

Sami is not getting up after that.


----------



## Adapting

Bro Sami is dead af.

He's gonna wake up thinking he's wrestling Johnny Knoxville.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Riddle copying Orton's move set is so dumb


----------



## La Parka

all of riddles weight went onto sheamus neck, yikes.


----------



## the_hound

omfg and no ref in sight to hold the ladder...........


----------



## Chan Hung

That Riddle dive was nice


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Shut the hell up, you don't know what your talking about.


Yes I do, AEW is a billion times better


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> all of riddles weight went onto sheamus neck, yikes.


Sheamus is dead


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Op, Omos is up now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine if OMOS wins?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Omos is atrocious


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine if OMOS wins?


You want a goof ball who is like watching paint dry to win ? 🫠


----------



## Araragi

How long until they add sneaky to Theory like they did freakin to Rollins?


----------



## Chan Hung

So long Theory. 

BTW i read Theory's lips saying 'powerbomb me'. LOL


----------



## Nothing Finer

Omos is terrible. Can you imagine watching this tyrannosaurus amble around the ring as champion?


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You want a goof ball who is like watching paint dry to win ? 🫠


I didnt say i wanted him to win lol


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yes I do, AEW is a billion times better


Better than?


HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Omos is atrocious


So is you shitting all over the product you troll, go annoy and shit on something else please.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Riddle wrestling with no shoes is so gross


----------



## Chan Hung

Nothing Finer said:


> Omos is terrible. Can you imagine watching this tyrannosaurus amble around the ring as champion?


Vince likes big men.


----------



## La Parka

6 dudes, one Nigerian giant


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Riddle wrestling with no shoes is so gross


His feet smell like flowers. Or whatever flies out his ass.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Better than?
> 
> So is you shitting all over the product you troll, go annoy and shit on something else please.


I'm just stating facts, not trolling at all. AEW is miles better than the WWE 🥱


----------



## the_hound

omfg omfg


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Reverse gangbang


----------



## Serpico Jones

That had to hurt.


----------



## toontownman

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine if OMOS wins?


Imagine him trying to capitalize on a cash in. "Why does it always take so long for me to get to the ring.. its so far away..Nope, moments gone.. maybe next time."


----------



## Art Vandaley

That was legitimately awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung

That Giant slam was great!!! Finally the TABLE BROKE! LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> His feet smell like flowers. Or whatever flies out his ass.


If I was a WWE wrestler I would refuse to wrestle him, wrestling with no shoes is foul


----------



## Chris22

Gotta admit that was a cool spot, putting Omos through the table.


----------



## Adapting

La Parka said:


> 6 dudes, one Nigerian giant


Sounds like a porno.


----------



## Trophies

Why did they lifting Omos remind me of Jesus getting on the cross lol


----------



## Chan Hung

If OMOS losing he may have to resort to a dancing gimmick.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> If OMOS losing he may have to resort to a dancing gimmick.


Or an unemployed gimmick


----------



## Trophies

Chan Hung said:


> If OMOS losing he may have to resort to a dancing gimmick.


Shanky and Omos...the International Delights.


----------



## FriedTofu

That reminded me of the coffin meme.


----------



## La Parka

GRAB IT BUTCH


----------



## Chris22

Chan Hung said:


> If OMOS losing he may have to resort to a dancing gimmick.


Shanky & Omos, the dancing giants.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Scooby Dolby dooo


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If I was a WWE wrestler I would refuse to wrestle him, wrestling with no shoes is foul


Curious what you would say during Rikishi era, putting his large ass in a face lol 
Riddle should shove his feet in someone's face if he ever turns heel.


----------



## toontownman

Finally BUTCH TIME!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

We all know annoying Seth cackling Rollins is probably winning


----------



## TMTT

Butch or femme?


----------



## Chan Hung

Butch is awesome


----------



## Rockymin

Butch pulling an Ellsworth?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Omos should join Maximum male models. Omweaussssss


----------



## Chan Hung

I like Butch. He needs a push.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Curious what you would say during Rikishi era, putting his large ass in a face lol
> Riddle should shove his feet in someone's face if he ever turns heel.


I would never wrestle him and if they tried making me wrestle him I would quit immediately that's foul too


----------



## Chan Hung

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Omos should join Maximum male models. Omweaussssss


Would be hilarious.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Yes, let's take forever to grab a briefcase 2 feet in front of you to give Drew a chance to flip the ladder


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh shit, will DREW win?


----------



## Dolorian

Get it Drew!


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Sheamus and Drew need to just be friends.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Oh shit, will DREW win?


lol no, you and me both know Seth "I sound like nails on a chalkboard when i laugh" Rollins is winning


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh snap. Sami is back....


----------



## Nothing Finer

This has been a great match between McIntyre and Sheamus.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Oh shit.


----------



## La Parka

CMON RIDDLE


----------



## Oracle

Where the hell is Theory


----------



## Adapting

OH SHIT!!!!

LITTLE JIMMY IS CLIMBING THE LADDER


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

When I see Riddle I think of foot fungus 🤮


----------



## Chan Hung

Oracle said:


> Where the hell is Theory


Taking a selfie on the floor


----------



## Serpico Jones

Holy shit!


----------



## the_hound

this is fucking mental


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Taking a selfie on the floor


Probably on tik tok


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I'm just stating facts, not trolling at all. AEW is miles better than the WWE 🥱


You can believe in whatever you want, just like a flat earther, my bad, Scientologist.


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> *When I see Riddle I think of foot fungus* 🤮


Found something you may like


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Welp... Rollins ain't winning after that.


----------



## Boba Fett

HOLY FUCK !!!!


----------



## Araragi

The chosen one.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Found something you may like
> 
> View attachment 126836


🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Oracle

YES A STAR IS BORN!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

YES! THEORY DID IT!!!!!


----------



## Nothing Finer

Fuck that.


----------



## keithf40

Oracle said:


> YES A STAR IS BORN!!!


Yes lost clean 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

AUSTIN AUSTIN AUSTIN


----------



## Trophies

NOT THIS WAY DAMMIT


----------



## FrankieDs316

THEORY WINS!!!!


----------



## Chris22

Theory won!!!!!!!! The rocket has been strapped!


----------



## toontownman

Cracker of a match. Great result. Papa Johnny is proud. This is the way.


----------



## Serpico Jones

The push begins.


----------



## TMTT

When they added him, this was expected.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I like Theory and all, but yikes.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Theory lost the U.S. Title to challenge for the world title?


----------



## ThirdMan

It makes sense to give it to Theory. People usually look like a dork with that briefcase, and Theory owns the douchebro dork gimmick well enough.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow looks like UNCLE DAVE was wrong.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Montez not it, but dudes co-sign this dude lol. Ight man


----------



## Art Vandaley

I loled at the selfie on the ladder with the briefcase.


----------



## Trophies

I wonder if this like a Lesnar move. Last minute winner change backstage.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## SAMCRO

Took a while but Vince has finally found his next Cena/Orton young future star.


----------



## Rockymin

Vince appearing on RAW this Monday, maybe?


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Probably on tik tok


Found one more pic you'd like.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Theory loses to Pat McAfee and wins MITB in the same year.


----------



## the_hound

and the iwc said wwe doesn't make stars...................


----------



## Serpico Jones

Chan Hung said:


> Wow looks like UNCLE DAVE was wrong.


As usual.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> I like Theory and all, but yikes.


But what about "the future"?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oh yay, fiend's mouth won


----------



## MrMeeseeks

This reeks of a failure cashin


----------



## Chan Hung

The fans are pissed lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

There's no way he's taking it off Reigns and cashing in on whoever beats Reigns to take off the rub would be idiotic. I don't get it.


----------



## Mainboy

SAMCRO said:


> Took a while but Vince has finally found his next Cena/Orton young future star.


need to change his music


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Oh yay, fiend's mouth won


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I was pulling for Riddle, but Theory's okay. Better than the usual suspects.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> There's no way he's taking it off Reigns and cashing in on whoever beats Reigns to take off the rub would be idiotic. I don't get it.


This is Vince we are talking about


----------



## American_Nightmare

Theory has potential to be the first true heel in the company in years


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> There's no way he's taking it off Reigns and cashing in on whoever beats Reigns to take off the rub would be idiotic. I don't get it.


Yeah its hard to say how this plays out, but the likely scenario is whoever beats Reigns Theory cashes in on them for a shit ton of heat. I mean Vince loves this guy, he views him as his next Cena/Orton, that young rising star that has all the talent. Honestly wouldn't shock me completely if he did cash in on Reigns and win the belts, Vince wants to make him a top star.


----------



## ThirdMan

Anyways, quite enjoyed the PLE, even though a few of the matches had very predictable results.


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its hard to say how this plays out, but the likely scenario is whoever beats Reigns Theory cashes in on them for a shit ton of heat.



I mean if Drew beats Reigns at Castle or maybe splits the belts it makes more sense.


----------



## Chan Hung

Theory was a good choice. Just solidified him as a new face, new annoying heel. I wonder what happens to Seth tomorrow? I mean this was better than OMOS winning lol


----------



## wwetna1

AliFrazier100 said:


> Theory loses to Pat McAfee and wins MITB in the same year.


He went from being the geek sidekick to Gargano to 

Having a mania match with a nfl player, working with Vince, getting stunned by Austin, being us champ, teasing a match with cena, and winning mitb

i mean it looks like he’s falling in the Bianca, Alexa, Carmella group of life on the main roster is so much nicer than nxt. Same can be said for moss and Corbin.


----------



## Trivette

Chan Hung said:


> The fans are pissed lol.


Fans walking out 😅


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Good Premium Live Event


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its hard to say how this plays out, but the likely scenario is whoever beats Reigns Theory cashes in on them for a shit ton of heat.


Or Vince just pulls an Eric and HHH and awards him a world title of his own for raw


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Fringe said:


> Fans walking out 😅


well yeah, it's the end of the show.


----------



## Adapting

Fringe said:


> Fans walking out 😅


Well, the show is over so I hope so. 🤣


----------



## Trivette

thatonewwefanguy said:


> well yeah, it's the end of the show.


They're not sticking around to celebrate the win, though. Great heel work from Theory.


----------



## FriedTofu

Theory cashing in on Brock at Summerslam would be bonkers.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Fringe said:


> They're not sticking around to celebrate the win, though. Great heel work from Theory.


Why would they, The person they wanted to win didn't win, Why would they be celebrating?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Fuck it. I love that decision. And just made $40 off my friend. Theory is next.


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> Theory cashing in on Brock at Summerslam would be bonkers.


I see it as a way to create a heel magnet if you give him a title for his case with Vince doing it.

Logically you cash in on brock and you die. You cash in on Roman and you go get a three person beat down.


But if you recreate the scenario of hand him a world title, declare him champ, and do heel shit every week to win he becomes an asshole


----------



## Chan Hung

Theory should troll the champ. He should come when his theme hits, run out there with the briefcase.....then pause....before he hits the ring....ONLY to take a selfie and leave.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543431241709457409


----------



## KingofKings1524

And as much as I love Roman, if you want to make a legit star, give it to Theory after the last man standing match at Summerslam. Make it dirty to keep Roman looking like he’s unstoppable though.


----------



## wwetna1

KingofKings1524 said:


> And as much as I love Roman, if you want to make a legit star, give it to Theory after the last man standing match at Summerslam. Make it dirty to keep Roman looking like he’s unstoppable though.


How do you get around the USO’s not dropping him?

But I mean Bloodline vs Mcmahons could sell if you went that way too with them


----------



## Chan Hung

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543431241709457409


----------



## Chris22

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean if Drew beats Reigns at Castle or maybe splits the belts it makes more sense.


The WWE & Universal Championships desperately need to be split up.


----------



## -XERO-

FriedTofu said:


> Theory cashing in on Brock at Summerslam would be bonkers.


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> How do you get around the USO’s not dropping him?
> 
> But I mean Bloodline vs Mcmahons could sell if you went that way too with them


Maybe there already destroyed trying to interfere in the match by Brock 🤷


----------



## Chris22

DUSTY 74 said:


> Maybe there already destroyed trying to interfere in the match by Brock 🤷


Yeah, Brock would have already destroyed The Uso's by that point.


----------



## Trivette

DUSTY 74 said:


> Maybe there already destroyed trying to interfere in the match by Brock 🤷


Not to mention their likely rematch with Street Profits that will happen earlier that evening. Brock will waste whatever's left of them quickly.


----------



## Nothing Finer

I don't see him cashing in at SummerSlam at all, they've telegraphed it far too much. Where do you go from there anyway? He cashes in on whoever, wins, now what? Reigns, Lesnar or both surely come back and smash him.

I think they'll use it as a title in itself, keep him relevant. Maybe he cashes in on Cody Rhodes if he beats Reigns at WrestleMania.


----------



## wwetna1

Fringe said:


> Not to mention their likely rematch with Street Profits that will happen earlier that evening. Brock will waste whatever's left of them quickly.


Yeah that’s true too . You can have brock hit them with shit or drop me through a table. I was half expecting Zayn to be the one who Brock destroys and Roman capitalizes off of, but it could be the usos


----------



## FriedTofu

wwetna1 said:


> I see it as a way to create a heel magnet if you give him a title for his case with Vince doing it.
> 
> Logically you cash in on brock and you die. You cash in on Roman and you go get a three person beat down.
> 
> 
> But if you recreate the scenario of hand him a world title, declare him champ, and do heel shit every week to win he becomes an asshole


Both men can't make the last man standing count. Vince declare title vacated and Theory declared champion?

Not sure I want Theory's first title to be a gifted one though. Takes away the moment from the individual. Even mitb cash-ins get to celebrate with a mini sequence/match leading to a win.


----------



## wwetna1

Nothing Finer said:


> I don't see him cashing in at SummerSlam at all, they've telegraphed it far too much. Where do you go from there anyway? He cashes in on whoever, wins, now what? Reigns, Lesnar or both surely come back and smash him.
> 
> I think they'll use it as a title in itself, keep him relevant. Maybe he cashes in on Cody Rhodes if he beats Reigns at WrestleMania.


The tears of cashing in on Cody after he wins the big one is epic


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> Both men can't make the last man standing count. Vince declare title vacated and Theory declared champion?
> 
> Not sure I want Theory's first title to be a gifted one though. Takes away the moment from the individual. Even mitb cash-ins get to celebrate with a mini sequence/match leading to a win.


It’s the one thing about being the Vince chosen one though … Vince can force the roster to give him an appreciation night like they gave Orton. He can heel that shit up


----------



## toontownman

Nothing Finer said:


> Maybe he cashes in on Cody Rhodes if he beats Reigns at WrestleMania.


Good God could you imagine the heat if that happened!


----------



## FriedTofu

wwetna1 said:


> It’s the one thing about being the Vince chosen one though … Vince can force the roster to give him an appreciation night like they gave Orton. He can heel that shit up


Talking more about the individual than storyline stuff. Celebrating in the ring after a match with the championship is a different feeling altogether.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Theory winning in the end was the only thing I liked about this PPV. Overall, it was like a giant saggy granny tit.


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah that’s true too . You can have brock hit them with shit or drop me through a table. I was half expecting Zayn to be the one who Brock destroys and Roman capitalizes off of, but it could be the usos


See that’s also something to consider is Sami part of this screwing the bloodline at some point
just a “ conspiracy theory “ seeing how all the way back the golden egg how theory won Vince‘s approval doing the unexpected …. Sami was there

or if and when the we get The Bloodline face run he stands by there side


----------



## Magicman38

Liv winning and cashing in was really good. Really thought Rhonda might turn on her but they might be saving that. As for the men’s I’m not a big fan of Theory as he’s basically just Miz 2.0 in my opinion. I guess we’ll see. I skipped the tag match and the Bianca-Carmella match.


----------



## xdxdxcx

Good results from both MiTB matches. This is how you make new stars these days!


----------



## grecefar

I'm happy for liv, it was the night of her life.

About theory, well if you are pissed then he is doing a great heel job, I am to be honest but that's the point.


----------



## Blade Runner

FriedTofu said:


> Theory cashing in on Brock at Summerslam would be bonkers.


Not gonna happen.

For this to work it would need to be a cash in on someone that finally won the title in an emotional moment. Someone like Cody or Riddle. They can then pivot to the babyface chasing Theory with added sympathy from the crowd. Brock doesn't really care. He's already been champion. He's there for the paycheck and he'll be gone after Summerslam. There's no way that Reigns built equity in his title run for this long only to put it on a guy that's close to retirement.


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> Theory winning in the end was the only thing I liked about this PPV. Overall, it was like a giant saggy granny tit.


And that's a bad thing?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers

Belair and Morgan are the champions. Let that sink in. There is no saving this division now.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The womens ladder match was sloppy and sluggish much of the way, I thoroughly enjoyed it though all the way up until the end result. I will give Liv props for having 2 of the 3 coolest spots in the match one being the power bomb off the ladder, the other being pushing her ladder back up off the ropes and of course 3rd being Laceys women's right on Shotzi at the top of the ladder. Outside of a few spots, Liv looked as boring and generic as usual. Absolutely a terrible choice to win, but at least it wasn't Asuka?

Shotzi is sloppy but they gave her more momentum than I expected.

Becky looked great until after losing where her typical Big Time bullshit crybaby gimmick went into full force. The Man would _never_ be caught acting like that. Le sigh.

Asuka had some good offense, ok, fine.

Alexa and much to my surprise Lacey were forgettable, I thought they'd push Lacey hard in this match. All the boos she got, I expect a heel turn. Shotzi being cheered most likely won't get her put on TV much either way going forward.

Raquel was fucking awful in the match, by far the worst performance. I was shocked, cause she's usually really good.

Sloppy but fun match with a horrible result that yet at the same time was somewhat exciting simply cause it was completely unexpected and not predictable whatsoever. 


BelFlair vs Mella was an average Raw match on a ppv. Boring but functional. BelFlair is annoying and her push is too. Wish James Ellsworth would've made an appearance to spice it up.

Ronda vs Natalya was God fucking awful Jesus! Maybe worst women's ppv match of 2022 yet. This was worse than watching paint dry, but I suppose the end result with Catering successfully cashing in her MITB at least made it exciting momentarily. Fun ending to a horrible match.

Liv winning MITB devalues the other 6 women who are more talented than she, and Liv now being one of three people to pin Ronda now makes it mean absolutely nothing for Becky when she pins Ronda again in Rondas last match next year. Bad bad booking, especially if Liv is just transitioning us back to another Charlotte reign of terror title run.

Men's crap I skipped except the last 2 minutes of the MITB match. Theory winning was a great choice. I still don't care though.

Completely unpredictable ppv with some exciting unexpected moments but nothing good happened on the show, nothing must see and worst of all in regards to the women's division, we now have a catering jobber as champion and Ms. MITB.


----------



## fabi1982

Watched the PLE and I was (as always) very much sports entertained. Didnt watch the tag match and just skipped through the womens matches but the two MITB matches delivered. Liv winning and pinning Rousey to become champ was a good moment. Im a fan of her and she deserves it imo. Theory getting added was a nice twist after the loss to Bobby (good match btw). I dont get that Omos dude, but besides him it was a fun little MITB match for the men.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Just like with Hell in Cell, WWE under promised and over delivered with MITB


----------



## DRose1994

I wasn’t blown away by the show, but there were some definite plusses. Theory and Morgan were highlighted as two new stars that they’re pushing in a major way. Morgan with the MITB and Title win — theory with a good showing against Bobby and then winning the MITB.

I’ve seen enough of the USOs and the street profits, separately and together.


----------



## Mutant God




----------



## InexorableJourney

The sum of the show was definitely less that that of its parts.

-Womens MitB had a good showing, some botching, and Becky as the outright star, Lovely Liv winning was awesome.
-Theory/Lashley had me worried that Theory would get devoured, but he showed up, kept up, and made quite the match of it. Good stuff.
-Bianca/Carmella was good.
-USO's/Profits bored me, super slow pace, good spots especially at the end when it felt like a normal paced match. I wound through nearly all of it, dull.
-Ronda/Nattie great match, I wished Nat had got the Sharpshooter on Ronda, oh well.
-Ronda/Liv another great match, I was screaming for Ronda not to win.
-Mens MitB good stuff, Theory winning may lead to good things but Sami winning would have been awesome too.

Everybody (except Shotzi) came out the event looking better than coming in.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What happened with the new Lacey Evans face gimmick? She got booed outta the building.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Decent show with a good face MITB win for Liv Morgan. 
Lashley and Theory work well together.
I skipped Bianca vs Carmella, because it was Bianca vs Carmella.
Usos won. Now split up the Street Profits. They suck.
I skipped Ronda vs Natalya. Because Natalya. Ronda won and Liv did a cash in and won. Good for her.
Good main event, with Theory winning.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------

